# nimi nimi nimi



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

headed out to nimi friday to do some shore fishing just wondering if anyone has been out there lately and wondering how the bite is, if at all, got these new cat fishing poles 9 and 10 footers wana test em out


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Shore? Nothing but ice and slush right now


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

oh really? thanks for the info, guess ill have to wait, this damn winter has just been never ending i cant wait to get out and fish, i dont ice fish i just kinda get cabin fever all winter waiting for the weather to break, not to mention i also ride and this weather well not very forgiving to bikers, thanks again though


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you like Catfishin,
Mogadore has a large population
of Channel Cats. They eat my bass lures
on a regular basic.
which never happens at Nimi.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

right on, yeah we do pretty well at nimi on the channels during the summer, average 20 to 25 inchers all night, really trying to get a flat head this year, last year was the first year we really been trying and have learned alot, and been to a lot of differant places, deff planning on trying moggy this year , thanks


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like you got it goin on,
I will have to say, Moggy is a 
better neighborhood, to be sittin
along the lake after dark,if you know
what I mean.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

ha i think i do


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Are there flats at NIMI? I thought WB, Berlin or Milton were closest with flatties.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

ive heard people bass fishing say they have seen them around but it could have also just been a big channel chasing a lure i dont know though im pretty sure there are none we tried like clendening and wills creek, hooked one in canal futon at the tusc but it popped off the hook b4 we could net it


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Are there flats at NIMI? I thought WB, Berlin or Milton were closest with flatties.


Last Spring when the water was really clear, i had estimated 50-60 lb flattie swim 3 foot under the boat... that thing was a tank. I had no idea they were in there before that. I therw a bunch of artificials around where he went, but never hooked it.
Some good sized channels in there too... i wouldnt worry about night fishin there, i did for years without any incidence. Just carry a big knife on your belt as warning.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Are there flats at NIMI? I thought WB, Berlin or Milton were closest with flatties.


No flatheads in Milton, to the best of my knowledge.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes there was atleast one in Nimi. I caught an 18 pounder in 2009. How it got there I am not sure, probably put in by someone. Do a lot of catfishing at Nimi and haven't caught any more and haven't heard of anybody else catching one. Never thought much about it until I found this site and found out flatties weren't suppose to be in the lake. No it wasn't a large channel, over the years I have caught many flathead and know the differences.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eddie from Eddie's Bait showed me pictures years ago of huge flatheads he released into the lake. It's possible there are a few there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey behole. The culvert across from the C-5 parking lot was beginning to open this past Sunday. With this rain this morning and the runnoff it creates, the culvert may be wide open for you to fish on Friday. But the cold tonight and Thursday may lock it back up.
Eddies bridge was still locked up pretty good. Lots of guys were on the ice in the middle of the lake.


----------



## wallii21 (Jan 23, 2013)

I went out this morning and found 2 open spots off of christman. Each were at the most about 300 Sq foot. I didn't catch anything but I didn't stay long.


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

There are more in there then you think caught a couple last year. Seen a guy in early spring last year catching them on creek chubs


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah ive heard of people seeing the flatties in nimi ive i fished there quite a bit last summer at night , we did real well with some very decent channels and of course bull heads but yet to get a flatty, would be sweet though, thanks lewzer ill have to check that out for sure, cabin fever is getting the best of me i need to get the hell out and get some fish


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

anyone been near the dam at nimi? is there open water?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

behole said:


> anyone been near the dam at nimi? is there open water?


The only open water you will find at nimi is in the spillway


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you know if the water is up at the spill


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sure the spillway is open. There's flatheads in all big bodies of water.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

anyone been up around long lake? any of those lakes not locked up?, just trying to find a spot to get out and get some lines wet, maybe relax for once


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

behole said:


> anyone been up around long lake? any of those lakes not locked up?, just trying to find a spot to get out and get some lines wet, maybe relax for once


Im sure long long lake is open on the north end near the spillway maybe even open by the cove blvd ramp....and im sure you could fish at kiwanis on portagelakes drive


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

behole said:


> anyone been up around long lake? any of those lakes not locked up?, just trying to find a spot to get out and get some lines wet, maybe relax for once


Im sure long is open near the spillway on the north end prob open at the cove blvd ramp...also you could fish @ kiwanis on portagelakes drive.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

For some reason i thought my reply did not send the first time sorry about the double.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Bobber,
Are you allowed to enter the Kiwanis park and fish off the boat ramp? I know they used to have a gate to go through to enter? I fished it years ago, but wasn't sure if they allowed entrance at all times?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

caseyroo said:


> Bobber,
> Are you allowed to enter the Kiwanis park and fish off the boat ramp? I know they used to have a gate to go through to enter? I fished it years ago, but wasn't sure if they allowed entrance at all times?


Kiwanis allows people to fish there at all hours as far as i know ive never seen anyone get asked to leave they have no gate i always see guys fishing there day and night and yes you can fish down at the cove blvd boat ramp any time as well.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Or are we talking about 2 different places?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Are there flats at NIMI? I thought WB, Berlin or Milton were closest with flatties.


There are Steelhead1 caught one out there bass fishing. It went back in.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

this work day needs to hurry up leaving for long right after, will post results if any


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck i heading to nimi ill post what happens


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

you too, thanks


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

buddy of mine went out to nimmy yesterday and did well on crappie


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Anybody have an ice report on long? I'm guessing it is still locked up? Gotta get my duck blind out and need open water to do so


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Well went to long Friday by the Kiwanis club didn't do well no bites, went to canal Fulton, no luck, went down to beach city dam fished all day, finally got my first channel of the year, there was a guy down there getting crappie


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Atwood has some big channels. Piedmont has some big flatheads . Salt fork has both channels and flat heads. Caught a 10lb flat head last year fishing for saygeyes at Salt fork.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I know, we were just trying somewhere close been cooped up all winter needed to get some lines wet we go to Atwood never had much luck but we only hit up the spillway and dam, I've yet to get a boat that's a project for next year, so I'm stuck on the shore, we tried clendening iI wana go to piedmont for sure and senSeneca, tried wills creek no luck too late in the year


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Anybody have an ice report on long? I'm guessing it is still locked up? Gotta get my duck blind out and need open water to do so


Long is breaking pretty quickly. The channel from Manchester rd to the main lake is now open. The lower end channels are open out to mid lake.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks bully, appreciate it. If anyone nearby could keep an eye on the progress of ice melt, it would be appreciated. I would like to avoid the 40 minute drive to find out I cannot get the boat in the water


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Thanks bully, appreciate it. If anyone nearby could keep an eye on the progress of ice melt, it would be appreciated. I would like to avoid the 40 minute drive to find out I cannot get the boat in the water


Sure hopefully we will see allot more open to the main lake this weekend.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

There were people ice fishing out there a couple hours ago. Crazies.


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

went out to nimi last night had no luck there was guys on the ice out there also


----------

